# No sound after formatting.



## AngryMerchant (Jul 4, 2011)

Windows XP, Logitech speakers, don't have a sound card right now.  There are no Logitech drivers, and I just updated Windows.  Last time just installing the motherboard drivers was good enough, but not this time it seems.  Default devices are all selected properly.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 4, 2011)

Try disabling the onboard sound, then restarting and then turn it on, restart and install drivers again... I had this problem with my media pc a while ago..


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 4, 2011)

open up the tray app. and chuck us a screenshot if possible please.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 4, 2011)

I would say just to install a fresh driver from the Gigabyte website.


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 4, 2011)

I could try, but it's going to take a while seeing as the internet is only going at 50kbs and I don't see how these will be different from the cd.  Device Manager says the current audio version is 5.10.0.5567, the site is 5.10.0.5010

This is all there is.  It doesn't show any problems:
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/8283/unledri.jpg


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 4, 2011)

Open up the Realtek HD manager (see pic) and slide me a screenshot of that please

Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 4, 2011)

... @scaminatris are you using windows XP 24/7?


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 4, 2011)

Nevermind, I decided to just do the first thing I should have done and started plugging and unplugging things to see if they work, and now it recognizes them.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 4, 2011)

No, I just edited the screenshot AngryMerchant posted  

AngryMerchant: See the attached pic.

1. Click the spanner and look for a setting that says "Jack Detection" and change it.

2. Click the spanner and disable digital output.

Then restart the PC.



EDIT: ^^^ Oh, ignore me then


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 4, 2011)

reinstall the sound drivers?


----------

